# Average MPG



## relicstone (Dec 31, 2004)

i did a screach for Average MPG and really didn't come up with anything i could use. so, please grace me with the average MPG of your Sentra any model, Drivin hard and Drivin Nice. thanks all :jump:

by the way i have an 02 spec V


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

*mpg*

SE-R spec V 2005

mpg: 

moderate drive- 24+/city...30+/hwy rpms and accel kept low 

hard driving- 18+/city...24+/hwy rpms and accel where at a high

the hard driving is exactly what it means 60-70mph city, 80-100mph hwy


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i have been averaging around 25 with a little city/highway driving. everywhere you want to go around here you have to take the highway.
with my avereage i drive the speed limit most of the time but you know you have to nail it from time to time lol
BTW 04/05 models have a average mpg display on the dash.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

around 28 for city and highway, and I always drive pretty aggressively. I've gotten up to 34 highway though, pretty sure I had a tailwind. That's on an SE with i/h/e


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

My average mpg according to the dash display is 27. This is after 13k+ miles and a good balance of highway and city driving. I drive pretty moderately but like to air it out occasionally.


----------



## NismoB15Drver04 (Jan 10, 2005)

i have an 04 1.8 baseline...if i drive normally...about 29 in the city and 36 on the hwy...if i drive the way i normally do...bout 33 on the hwy and 20 in the city


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i HAD an 02 spec... i was consistantly 24.6 in a mix of hwy city... saw a high of 28 for the mix, and hit 34 on the hwy...


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

i get about 19 when i drive hard. and moderate driving i get about 25+. highway would be about 30. its not that bad, but all i use is premium. when i use 89 octane for some reason i get MORE gas mileage. but i feel the lack of performance(just a little)

alf.


----------



## DaDusterDude (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 97 200 sx base with the 1.6 5spd and I pretty much always drive it for mileage and in the past 4 months that I have been driving it (half city/half hwy) I have averaged 36mpg. I think that is pretty good, especially considering it is winter now (I live in Wisconsin) If you drive these for mileage (especially with a stick) you should be able to get some pretty good mileage.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

'02 spec V, I consistently see 26 mpg w/a mix of aggressive and conservative driving. When I concentrate on driving to save gas, I can get 28. When I burn through a tank like a maniac, 24 mpg.

Skatehard, unless you've racked up a ton of miles already, you probably shouldn't be doing 80-100 yet. I am not calling you out or trying to tell you what to do, but you really need to be careful when breaking in that engine.


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

muphasta said:


> '02 spec V, I consistently see 26 mpg w/a mix of aggressive and conservative driving. When I concentrate on driving to save gas, I can get 28. When I burn through a tank like a maniac, 24 mpg.
> 
> Skatehard, unless you've racked up a ton of miles already, you probably shouldn't be doing 80-100 yet. I am not calling you out or trying to tell you what to do, but you really need to be careful when breaking in that engine.


Hmm.. I've had around 30 MPG on long freeway runs, but my typical around town MPG was about 16-18..


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

'02 Spec V, gets about 21mpg on a mix of city/highway and a mix of conservative/aggressive driving. I once did Vegas to LA (280 miles, 99% highway) on a full tank of gas, with the AC on the whole way. So about 25mpg highway with AC, around 28mpg highway without AC.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I get anywhere from 22-34 mpg. 22 under boost all the time, all city driving. 34 with hardly any boost, all highway.  Highway crusing at around 3400-3600 RPM.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> I get anywhere from 22-34 mpg. 22 under boost all the time, all city driving. 34 with hardly any boost, all highway.  Highway crusing at around 3400-3600 RPM.


That pisses me off. You're running 250 WHP and you still get better mileage than I do!!!!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NickZac said:


> That pisses me off. You're running 250 WHP and you still get better mileage than I do!!!!


Haha, sorry Nick! I'm glad I get damn good gas mileage on long highway driving because I can't afford to take long distance trips if it wasn't good!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> Haha, sorry Nick! I'm glad I get damn good gas mileage on long highway driving because I can't afford to take long distance trips if it wasn't good!


I can only imagine you have to run at least relatively high ocatane though, premium or higher would be my guess?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I can only imagine you have to run at least relatively high ocatane though, premium or higher would be my guess?


91 pee gas here in Cali.


----------



## Omega SE20 (Jan 16, 2005)

i'd say between 28 to 32 on normal driving. i never really trust there estimates though but i'd say these cars get really good gas mileage. REALLY GOOD MPG....


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i get about 20-25 in the city, get anywhere from 30-35 on the highway depending on traffic/ driving conditions


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

How are you guys measuring you mpg between city and highway seperately?

I just have a combined estimate of what i see at the pump vs. what I see on my trip odo.

Since I have to do city driving until I get to the freeway, then more form the freeway to work, then on the way home it is a lot of stop and go thanks to all the traffic on the freeway, I can only do a combined estimate of mpg. There was the one time I filled up in Vegas, then filled up right off the freeway here in San Diego where I saw the 30 mpg. That was w/cruise control set at 75 or 80, depending on traffic, and the AC running.

but everything else has been combined milage.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have an 04 Sentra 1.8S, 5 speed. This is my commuter and winter slop car. I drive about 110 miles round trip for my normal commute each day. I use 87 octane gas and, since I got the car 1 year ago, have consistently recorded 33 to 34 mpg. I've never seen anything less than 32 mpg...even with the AC on in the summer on the rare days I use it in nice weather. 

I'm pretty pleased with it. If I can squeeze 150K miles out of it w/o any problems, I'd be really happy and would consider another one as a replacement.


----------



## paultg (Sep 4, 2004)

matt123 said:


> I have an 04 Sentra 1.8S, 5 speed. This is my commuter and winter slop car. I drive about 110 miles round trip for my normal commute each day. I use 87 octane gas and, since I got the car 1 year ago, have consistently recorded 33 to 34 mpg. I've never seen anything less than 32 mpg...even with the AC on in the summer on the rare days I use it in nice weather.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with it. If I can squeeze 150K miles out of it w/o any problems, I'd be really happy and would consider another one as a replacement.


Well, my girlfriend usually drives our 2004 1.8S automatic. We haven't seen anything over 30 mpg unfortunatly (nothing like the 34 they advertise).

I'm hoping with some more mileage it will get better. We have about 8K on it now, and have owned it since Sept. 04. 

We do love it though, and if we can get 150K out of it w/o issues it will be a great buy!


----------



## jdmdrt (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a 95' Sentra GXE Automatic.
18-19 MPG HARD City Driving
20-22 MPG Normal City Driving
Never do any highway driving so I couldn't tell you that.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

jdmdrt said:


> I have a 95' Sentra GXE Automatic.
> 18-19 MPG HARD City Driving
> 20-22 MPG Normal City Driving
> Never do any highway driving so I couldn't tell you that.


97 GXE 5sp 
25 city / mixed heavy traffic commuting. 
28 - 34 hwy (200 mile trips) 70 - 85 mph cruising


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I know that Autos won't give as good gas mileage compared to a standard shift that's gently driven, but I'm surprised your MPG is as low as it is.

What kind of driving are you doing? This isn't a performance car by any stretch - if you're flying from stoplight to stoplight and punching the pedal every chance you get, I can understand the low numbers. I would expect at least upper 20s for most driving.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

matt123 said:


> I know that Autos won't give as good gas mileage compared to a standard shift that's gently driven, but I'm surprised your MPG is as low as it is.
> 
> What kind of driving are you doing? This isn't a performance car by any stretch - if you're flying from stoplight to stoplight and punching the pedal every chance you get, I can understand the low numbers. I would expect at least upper 20s for most driving.


The commuting is heavy traffic stop and go and when moving can get up to 40 or 50 then slow again or stop at a light. 11 miles each way. Yes with a whole 90 HP its driven hard. 
A couple of issues I am aware of. First the O2 sensors are old and original. This was good for 2 mpg city and 3 -4 MPG on my Subaru. 
Second the A/C is always on here because of the humidity year round. And the A/C is over charged, causing really bad drag. I let some Freon out but its still cycling on the high pressure switch instead of the low pressure switch. 

On the highway I am either in traffic or pushing it up to 80 or over on a fairly regular 200 mile each way round trip. This is hard driving for this car. When newer with lower speeds it did 35 to 40 mpg on the highway. 
The wider tires also may have lowered the MPG. 
As a side note now I have a tach the city MPG has improved on the first tank. Hopefully it will continue.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I just got mine and I have been seeing 34. I dont drive in the city a lot. When I do...I still see 32-34. I think I got 41 MPG goin on a road trip of about 130 miles on the interstate. I bought this car just in time....my $800 Cadillac hits you hard when the gas is $1.80.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i get about 31-34mpg depending on the week, i wish i could get 36 mpg, but i also think my 02 sensor is bad


----------



## evnldr (Nov 2, 2005)

I drive hard at times but i only get 200miles per tank ??? on 93oct...
i dunno


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

2001 Sentra SE, hywy driving and 70-80 mph.

87 octane has yielded 29mpg.


----------



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

My In dash display currently says 24.7 mpg. Thats a mix between city/highway.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Spec V - 27.7 mpg
SE-R auto - 21.6 mpg


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

02 sepcV

93 octane 25-28MPG


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorority Demon said:


> Spec V - 27.7 mpg
> SE-R auto - 21.6 mpg


what brand gas and what octane? i can do 25 with spirited driving and im cammed and built on the tranny.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

both of my cars get bp amoco 93, that crystal clear stuff.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Zac, I know you like the chevron gas, and I had the chance to put it in my auto on my recent road trip to florida. I was able to get 317 miles all highway with the cruise on 70 mph with their 93 gas.

I have noticed that sometimes it will rev higher than usual just cruisin around, like sometimes it will be close to 2k rpm going 40. I will look at the thottle position on the SAFC and it will read about 10 or 11%. If I drive it up to 50 the revs will increase slightly then drop back down to 2k and the throttle % drops as well. I don't know if its reving high because of the extra weight I am pulling, because its driven in the city a lot, or if my tranny or engine just sucks. I maintain the car meticulously, oil changes every 2500-3000 miles, clean air filter after every other oil change, and it has brand new plugs in it. I also have had 2 tranny and coolant flushes done, with a tranny done yesterday after hitting 50k miles.

Ever since I moved the 02 sensor from the bung on cyl # 3 down to the bung where all 4 pipes converge on the header, my check engine light has not come back, and the car no longer smells rich. But my milage still sucks. I still need to have the safc tuned, hopefully that will help a little. Other than that I can't figure what else to do to improve it.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I usually get 17-20 city, and 25-29 on the highway. 

220-250 miles average on a full tank.

Havent cleaned my air filter in 10k+ miles though.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I usually get 17-20 city, and 25-29 on the highway.
> 
> 220-250 miles average on a full tank.
> 
> Havent cleaned my air filter in 10k+ miles though.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorority Demon said:


> Ever since I moved the 02 sensor from the bung on cyl # 3 down to the bung where all 4 pipes converge on the header, my check engine light has not come back, and the car no longer smells rich. But my milage still sucks. I still need to have the safc tuned, hopefully that will help a little. Other than that I can't figure what else to do to improve it.


Just because it doesn't smell rich doesn't mean your not still running rich. Get that sucker tuned!


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, I am confused now. I have a '03 GXE B15, I get around 25 MPH on a very fuel efficient driving style. 
I use premium gas so the milage should be higher. I live in the Dominican Republic, so, warm weather all year round. My tires are inflated to factory recommendations. 33/30 PSI.

I had it serviced in December. changed spark plugs, air filter, etc. I do use A/C most of the time (on the lowest setting) however i dont think the A/C alone can account for the BIG MPG difference (supposedly up to 25%) I have read from other fellow contributors.

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to improve my gas mileage? an increase of 5 MPG would make a huge difference for me.

Thanks


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

the lighter the car the more mpg you will get change out header and air intake also go with a lighter cat back and lighter rims you might squeeze out 3-4 extra mpg


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you should only be using the octane listed in your service manual (unless you have a turbo, advanced timing, etc).


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

b15chik said:


> you should only be using the octane listed in your service manual (unless you have a turbo, advanced timing, etc).



No, I dont have turbo, or anything added to the engine. However, the octane level of the gasoline we use here is lower than the premium gasoline used in the states or europe. In fact, the regular gasoline here, is not even sold in the states. this should give u a clue of how bad it is and since the information about the octane level on top of being scarse is also unreliable u never know if they're selling you cheap gas for high octane gas.

These are the reasons why I choose to use premium (we only have regular and premium, nothing in between) over regular.

I was thinking about some things i could do on my own car (if any) over which i have more control than what the goverment here should be controlling (like the quality of gasoline).


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

sentras are specified for 87 octane


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

cral said:


> sentras are specified for 87 octane


So basically what youre saying is I should be using the cheap gas (supposedly rated at
89 octane) instead of the premium gas (supposedly at 95 octane)?

I thought the higher octane resulted in higher efficiency and thus higher gas mileage and performance....is it not so?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

not true for your motor no. that's why i said you're supposed to use what the manual tells you to, lol. you're basically just wasting money. not that it's a lot of money, but still


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

b15chik said:


> not true for your motor no. that's why i said you're supposed to use what the manual tells you to, lol. you're basically just wasting money. not that it's a lot of money, but still



Well it's always good advice to NOT waste money, no matter how little the amount. lol


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

alot of times the higher octane gas used in a low octane required vehical will result in burned out heads and other various parts because it runs a little hotter


----------



## ElJ33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was checking my Owners manual, it states that i should use gasoline of AT LEAST 87 octane. from what I understand, the "at least" suggests that you could and should use gasoline with higher octane. 
It goes on to explain the damage it could do to the engine if a lower octane gasoline is used. 
What i dont use is fuel additives, which it clearly recommends not to use due to the detergent agents they might contain which attack the rubber parts, gaskets and so on.

the price difference between the regular 87 octane gas and the premium 95 octane gas, here, is a measely 29 cents. which translates into a 2.90 Us$ difference everytime i fill up the gas tank (which is every week and a half). So I'm not quite sure, from what my owners manual says, if I am actually wasting money....or...using a gasoline that is not recommended.


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

your just wasting you money for one main reason the sentras are not made to be high performance cars thus dont need the high octane


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

Biscuit said:


> I just got mine and I have been seeing 34. I dont drive in the city a lot. When I do...I still see 32-34. I think I got 41 MPG goin on a road trip of about 130 miles on the interstate. I bought this car just in time....my $800 Cadillac hits you hard when the gas is $1.80.



I know its an old post but LOL @ $1.80/gal for gas in 2005!!

guess times have changed...


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

62 miles each way to work on freeway up and down a big hill between 75-85 mph it gets 30mpg. could get better if I slow down but like to race up the hill to the hi-desert.


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

1.8s... 83 miles one way to work

-over-inflated tires
-ripped out the back seats and every single thing in the truck except spare tire for less weight
-synthetic blend oil

over 500 miles per tank, best gas mileage was just over *42mpg* driving 55-60 on interstate, no changing lanes and no acceleration from the time I get on interstate to the time I get off


----------



## poolville02 (Jun 5, 2008)

06 1.8s - the in-car display is hovering around 39.5 mpg. I reset the display each time I fill up. Last tank I got around 435 miles. I just started use basic "hypermiling" techniques; 55-60 mph on the hwy, slow acceleration, predicting stop lights, coasting in neutral on long downhill grades, and tires at max psi. I also ordered a ScanGauge II so I can better track my mpg's and other engine functions. My commute is 66 miles one way. My goal is to be able to get 500 miles to the tank.


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

Just filled up yesterday, an even 500 miles, with 0.7 gallons left in the tank...


----------



## gtirl (Jan 14, 2008)

05 1.8s auto
i averaged 30 mixed


----------



## traffic_tom (Apr 7, 2008)

*2000 Sentra SR20DE 30mpg*

I drive my car ballz to the wall all the time and average 30mpg. And i have 130k on the car.


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

well after I replace my 153,000 mile motor (in about a week)with a low mile 2006 engine I will recheck the mileage plus I will be installing a header and a cold air intake too, so I am sure the mileage will be difference.


----------

